# Salary for nursing/RT jobs



## Mitzy72 (Oct 17, 2014)

An anyone tell me please the average salary for radiation therapists and nurses in Israel?


----------



## major8 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi.
It depends on your academic degree and experience working for the same medical organisation all the years. 
For BN s it starts from 3100 NIS month for MN from 3300. 
It can get up to 8300 NIS month before taxes. 
There are some bonuses for nigh shifts, administration work, emergency room or intensive care as well as other for professional skills.


----------



## major8 (Jan 29, 2014)

Your pension funds, some insurance funds, 6 years fund for which your employer pays 7.5% of your salary is tax free.
You usually get up to 26 payed leaves annually and up to 91 days sick leaves payed annually.


----------

